# How about them Mets



## ehanes7612 (Apr 23, 2015)

Grew up with the Mets .. So good to see them on top


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yup...me too but it's early.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 23, 2015)

Migrant13 said:


> Yup...me too but it's early.



true..and their division is fairly weak this year ..the true tests will come when they play the NL central (and of course the west coast trips)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2015)

Amazin'!


----------



## orcoholic (Apr 24, 2015)

Who says the division is weak? I'm a Phillies fan and ....oh yeah.....really weak division.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 24, 2015)

At least we're not cheering for the "evil empire."

(Red Sox!)


----------



## Ray (Apr 24, 2015)

I grew up watching the Washington Senators, and never did become a huge baseball fan. (Except of Harman Killebrew and Frank Howard.)

Ooh. Am I dating myself?


----------



## AdamD (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh you guys still worry about the regular season? Real baseball don't start til October... 

Just kidding. We're a bit spoiled out here. Seriously though 2nd best start in baseball history, sounds promising. The Cards and Mets used to be postseason rivals when I was a kid (not that long ago). My dad still has a hat somewhere that reads 'Muck the Fets'. Out here there was a radio DJ that famously stated that the 'Mets were pond scum'. 

I hope you guys take the Subway Series this weekend too. Hopefully we'll see you come October.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 24, 2015)

mets and cards still have a rivalry..2006 kept it alive


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 3, 2015)

By George , i think we have a pennant race in the east..If the Mets get in the playoffs, they will be hard to beat with their pitching (Harvey, De Grom and Syndegard maybe Matz) 
It was awesome to see how Flores responded to fans (and vice versa) and his game winning walk off run...and then there's Duda!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2015)

I don't watch much pro sports, but especially not a team that blew a 7-1 lead! oke:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 3, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I don't watch much pro sports, but especially not a team that blew a 7-1 lead! oke:



as usual , letting your ignorance get the best of you, it's hard to fault you, you work with what you get ..the Mets have lost maybe 3 games after leading at seven innings...they have one of the strongest bullpens in the league and two amazing closers and not to mention probably the best starting rotation (or matched with St Louis). every team suffers losses like this, at least once a year. this was their one. then they swept the first place nats at citi...they are something like 9 wins and 33 losses against the nats at citi field in the past several years..so this is a big deal..already comparisons are being made to the 1984 Mets pitching rotation that eventually led to the 86 mets...it may not be their year this year but if they do get in (they have to be more consistent with offense).they have the pitching to win..and pitching dominates the postseason


----------



## AdamD (Aug 3, 2015)

I was glad to see the Mets were buyers at the deadline, making a run at it this year. The Flores situation was really inspiring. Hope to see you on our way to the finish line


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 3, 2015)

AdamD said:


> I was glad to see the Mets were buyers at the deadline, making a run at it this year. The Flores situation was really inspiring. Hope to see you on our way to the finish line




rematch w st louis in the nlcs?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> as usual , letting your ignorance get the best of you, it's hard to fault you, you work with what you get ..


Actually, I am ignorant about MLB, but I am a New Yorker. That kind off performance is not going to be allowed to slide by, even by Mets fans. Call us jaded.


----------



## Clark (Aug 3, 2015)

Jaded.
yup.


----------



## AdamD (Aug 3, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> rematch w st louis in the nlcs?



I'll take it. I'm hoping for an all Missouri world series this year


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 3, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Actually, I am ignorant about MLB, but I am a New Yorker. That kind off performance is not going to be allowed to slide by, even by Mets fans. Call us jaded.



oh NY fans are like any fans , fickle, with a short attention span, its not like they lost the superbowl on the one yard line..and anyway so much happened after that loss (the crowd giving Wilmer Flores four standing ovations two days later and him hitting a walk off home run in that game, the trade for Cespedis, the sweep of the Nats and the dominant pitching performance) that I doubt if anyone remembers that game now...well, except you...but than again, you probably are still mad about jimmy stealing your lunch money in third grade


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2015)

If you say so.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 3, 2015)

Yeah, I know so...Mets are in sole possession of first place ..Mets fans aren't going to care about some outlier game that precedes a four game winstreak (BTW, Mets won 12-1 today)... And if you didn't hear about Wilmer Flores .. Then I question that you even live in NYC


----------



## abax (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey, I was a Mets fan when they were the biggest loser
in the league. Fair weather fans...harumph!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 3, 2015)

Anyway, my mom was a typical loud mouthed, scream her head off, cursing loudly judgmental Mets fan (she grew up in Atlantic Highlands, NJ and commuted daily to Manhattan in her early twenties, before moving to Va)...but she easily forgot all the woes when they went on a win streak and showed promise. She could tell you about the entire 69 season ( and the woeful Mets before then, the comparisons to this year and the recent past are incredibly similar). She was really good at telling stories and she had lot of them. She died back in March and one of the last conversations we had was her excitement thinking this would be the year for them. I am not saying Mets fans will forget 2006-2008, such a let down but one game isn't going to ruin the current trend. New Yorkers I have met and know are like anyone else, they just want a good story and what is happening right now with the Mets is a really, really good story


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 4, 2015)

I remember watching the 86 mets series when I was in college, lots of guys in the dorm from that area so lots of excitement. One guy had his lucky chair and he jumped around so much it started falling apart, but he had to sit in it til the end even if it was a pile of sticks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 4, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> I remember watching the 86 mets series when I was in college, lots of guys in the dorm from that area so lots of excitement. One guy had his lucky chair and he jumped around so much it started falling apart, but he had to sit in it til the end even if it was a pile of sticks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



funny

I was on a repair tender in the middle of the med during the world series..the only Mets fan on the ship, we pulled into the dock the day after game six, I immediately called my mom to get the details...her voice was pretty hoarse from all the screaming and yelling. I didn't even get to see end of game six until youtube came around


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2015)

ehanes7612 said:


> Yeah, I know so...Mets are in sole possession of first place ..Mets fans aren't going to care about some outlier game that precedes a four game winstreak (BTW, Mets won 12-1 today)... And if you didn't hear about Wilmer Flores .. Then I question that you even live in NYC


No question that I live in NYC, born and bred and still living here. However, if the Mets blow it, you will see how NYC fans react!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 4, 2015)

NYEric said:


> No question that I live in NYC, born and bred and still living here. However, if the Mets blow it, you will see how NYC fans react!



yeah, I know (but thats a whole season not one game)..I have seen it before ...lots of Mets fans everywhere (I think there are probably more NYC people in the diaspora than in NYC)...and the NY press is the worst. One of the reasons I think the Mets players have difficulties playing there.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2015)

Everybody has trouble in NYC. THe fans will tear you apart the minute you fail. Very demanding. Also, there is so much else going on here that a lot of the 8 million people couldn't care less about the sports teams. In general we support any NYC teams, but a lot of us are not really fanatics!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 4, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Everybody has trouble in NYC. THe fans will tear you apart the minute you fail. Very demanding. Also, there is so much else going on here that a lot of the 8 million people couldn't care less about the sports teams. In general we support any NYC teams, but a lot of us are not really fanatics!



no doubt, but they also will love you to death if you show some emotion ( as in most places, you should have been in seattle in Feb, it was armegeddon ) ..as was displayed on friday night..Wilmer Flores broke out in tears on wed night when he learned that he was being traded..the fans gave him two standing ovations while he was still playing...two days later on friday night, when he played again, he got four standing ovations and then he got a standing ovation from mets fans in miami last night...that 8-7 loss on thursday night was quickly forgotten. This actually made non sports news, people I know in Seattle who don't follow sports read about it. Yes, the skepticism is still there and if they fail, they will hear about it. If that 8-7 loss had been followed by more losses , yes, that game would have been remembered by everyone as the nexus...but it didn't happen, so back to your original statement ..."I don't watch much pro sports, but especially not a team that blew a 7-1 lead!"..it's all about context..and your statement was a few days too late


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 4, 2015)

abax said:


> Hey, I was a Mets fan when they were the biggest loser
> in the league. Fair weather fans...harumph!



They need their fan core, (I am a fair weather seattle fan), but I follow the Mets every year and have since I was 3 years old (1969) (as much as a 3 year old could)..I have some recollection of my mom being excited which made me excited. I see them in Seattle when they rarely visit. They have a great farm league pitching coach with their pacific coast league Las Vegas 51's, Frank Viola. Syndergard, Matz, Wheeler have spent time down there. I dont know what he's doing but the talent coming out now after playing there has been phenomenal...offense is important but you can easily trade for that ..pitching dynasties are much more difficult. The Mets future is looking really good


----------



## abax (Aug 4, 2015)

ehanes, if you watch baseball with a hot dog and a score
card, you're my kind of Mets fan! Nothing like sitting in the stands
and getting excited and biting the score card and trying to write
on the hot dog. I've done it and nobody even noticed. ;>)


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 5, 2015)

HA!!
used to do that as a kid in Norfolk, Va watching the Tidewater Tides (Mets farm club in the eighties) ..I loved the scorecards and was crazy about hot dogs...not so much as an adult. I do watch every game on the internet though where I have access to all the stats in real time...i eat burritos now


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2015)

One of the workers in my office is a hard-core Mets fan. Goes to all the games, wears the gear... i stopped being a pro-Sports fan when I realized that when I any NY team live, they lost.!!  I have not watched a game in at least 5 years.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 5, 2015)

NYEric said:


> One of the workers in my office is a hard-core Mets fan. Goes to all the games, wears the gear... i stopped being a pro-Sports fan when I realized that when I any NY team live, they lost.!!  I have not watched a game in at least 5 years.



yes, Eric ..we all know it..you are cursed!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2015)

No, I am the curse! Remember that!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 5, 2015)

NYEric said:


> No, I am the curse! Remember that!



that too


----------



## AdamD (Aug 5, 2015)

It could be worse. My wife is a Cubs fan... Talk about cursed. The Black Cat curse, the Gatorade Glove curse


----------



## abax (Aug 6, 2015)

Wise choice Eric! You are now not allowed to watch or go
to a Mets game. You think that's why they're doing much
better????

Many years ago there used to be a mobile hot dog vendor that
set up around Wall Street and made the very best hot dogs in
the world. Loved that man and his cart!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 6, 2015)

Let's Go Blue Jays!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2015)

No problem, I can get CD's if they win the World Series!  My main office is a couple of blocks from Wall street but I avoid the Exchange area due to all the security and tourists.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 6, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Let's Go Blue Jays!!!!



Blue Jays are hot too now..Dickey is one of my favorite pitchers


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mets hit 8 home runs today. Leading the way was a crusher by David Wright, first at bat in 4 months. Mets are in it to win...so exciting to watch them (They have scored 49 runs in the past four games and lead the NL in offense over the past month)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2015)

Man! The fall is going to be so hard on you! :evil:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 25, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Man! The fall is going to be so hard on you! :evil:



nothing could eclipse the fall of the 2007 mets ...met fans are prepared..you'e just a tired old man who cant see stars anymore


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2015)

Jaded NY'er.  Good luck.


----------



## AdamD (Aug 26, 2015)

We see you over there in the NL East. We've got our hands full with the Central at the moment. I worked at Busch Stadium Friday and Monday building new offices. It was epic! Had I been there a day earlier I could have seen them getting on the bus for the west coast stint. Oh well...


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 26, 2015)

AdamD said:


> We see you over there in the NL East. We've got our hands full with the Central at the moment. I worked at Busch Stadium Friday and Monday building new offices. It was epic! Had I been there a day earlier I could have seen them getting on the bus for the west coast stint. Oh well...



Mets (if they get in the playoffs) will play the west leader...NL central will have three teams battling it out..should be intense


----------



## Clark (Aug 27, 2015)

They are on fire now.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm amazed they are still on top. This time of the year they usually fall apart. GO METS!!!!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 4, 2015)

here we go..down the stretch


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 6, 2015)

this is how fun the mets have become
http://m.mlb.com/video/topic/70087564/v454032083/nymmia-colon-makes-a-superb-behindtheback-play


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 23, 2015)

magic number is down to five and 6.5 games ahead of the Nats, despite a terrible homestand


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 26, 2015)

Fingers are crossed.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 26, 2015)

17andgrowing said:


> Fingers are crossed.



they can clinch today with a win or nats loss..and this could shape up to be a 2006 rematch (dodgers and then cardinals)


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 26, 2015)

Mets did it!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 26, 2015)

Mets all the way. Go Mets!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2015)

Congrats on the Division.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 27, 2015)

Would love to see a subway series.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 7, 2015)

Well the Yankees are out lol.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2015)

Typical!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 8, 2015)

The cubs are in...if the mets dont make it ..i really hope the cubs do. Probably one of the best fan bases I have encountered.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 10, 2015)

Saw thing on TV about Cubs curse being lifted and the fan who stopped home run ball from being fielded, and tip of hat from news show to movie back to the future where they 'showed' Cubs winning 2015 World Series


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 10, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Saw thing on TV about Cubs curse being lifted and the fan who stopped home run ball from being fielded, and tip of hat from news show to movie back to the future where they 'showed' Cubs winning 2015 World Series


yeah that's been getting a lot of show


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 13, 2015)

Mets go up 2-1 with a blowout 13-7 win. Most runs scored by Mets franchise in post season play and most runs given up by Dodgers franchise in post season play. This one was for Tejada. Revenge is oh so sweet. Tomorrow to clinch. GO METS!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2015)

I can't believe that only a 2 game suspension was given for that blatant foul.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 15, 2015)

NYEric said:


> I can't believe that only a 2 game suspension was given for that blatant foul.



funny thing is he didnt play in both games at citi..and he isnt a starter today..he may pinch hit still


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 15, 2015)

And There It Is ..Mets Advance To The NLCS to Meet The Cubs. First Game On Saturday At Citi Field


----------



## Chicago Chad (Oct 16, 2015)

How about them Cubbies :evil:


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 16, 2015)

Go Cubbies! Feels strange not to be saying "Wait'll Next Year"


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 16, 2015)

Cubs are awesome..going to be a great series.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 19, 2015)

Mets are 2 more wins from the World Series


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 19, 2015)

Fantastic pitching and Murphy & Granderson have been doing their offensive share. Cubbies will be tough at home though.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 19, 2015)

Let's hope!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 19, 2015)

it will be tough for the Cubs..Mets Degrom pitching. He was pretty dominant in both his games against Los Angeles..played in LA while LA had a really good home record. But this Cubs team is resilient...just like the Mets...should be a good game


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 21, 2015)

Mets going to The World Series..and pitching got them through it...(well, Murphy with his 6 games in a row with a Home run)...I knew if they could make it to the playoffs you would see world class pitching.


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 21, 2015)

There it is!! Amazin' for sure. Let's go Mets.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2015)

AMAZING!!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 22, 2015)

Awesome pitching.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 24, 2015)

Mets and Royals


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well, Mets down 2 to 0. Two Met rookies taking the mound for the next two games. Realistically speaking, don't see them getting the wins unless the offense can step up. But I think in the long term , this will have a very positive effect on this pitching staff's learning curve. Mets were never expected to be in the WS, so I don't think the sting of losing will have any long term negative effect as would be on a Royals team that loses.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 31, 2015)

guess the offense stepped it up


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2015)

Fingers are crossed!


----------



## Clark (Oct 31, 2015)

Go Mets!!!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 31, 2015)

I hope they can pull it off. Go Mets!!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 31, 2015)

how many know this? 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_Metropolitans


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 31, 2015)

I can see why they shortened it to the Mets. Let's hope they pick up where they left off last nite in tonight's game.


----------



## abax (Oct 31, 2015)

Hot Damn...go get 'em Mets!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 1, 2015)

Mets lost tonite. Royals lead 3 to 1. Mets fell apart defensively in the 8th.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Nov 1, 2015)

Does anyone here remember when the World Series were in September? and then a couple of years later, in October? 

Good luck to the Mets!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 1, 2015)

I remember


----------



## Wendy (Nov 1, 2015)

I hope the Mets can win tonight....cheering for them. :clap:


----------



## abax (Nov 1, 2015)

I remember as well.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 2, 2015)

Congratulations for a very smart series by the Royals. Definitely a team to remember. Hopefully, it's obvious to where the weaknesses are in the Mets, and they can improve on it next year to get back in it.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2015)

To blow so many leads though...:sob:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 2, 2015)

Royals magic... That's what they did to teams all post season. Mets offense was horrible for all but one game. This is a very young inexperienced and immature team . That entire royals team had been here before. They reminded me of the 86 Mets.


----------



## Clark (Nov 2, 2015)

Go Mets!
Really great season.

I was told about Metropolitans some 25 years ago. I'm 50ish
Spring training in 3.5 months?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 2, 2015)

Clark said:


> Go Mets!
> Really great season.
> 
> I was told about Metropolitans some 25 years ago. I'm 50ish
> Spring training in 3.5 months?



yes... we get a little break for the holidays to watch some football..the lesser sport ...(naw, I love football...I played baseball so I have more of a connection to it)

Pretty sure Murphy and Cespedes wont be resigned. They could resign Colon to middle relief (but I doubt if he resigns to being a relief pitcher) and transfer Niese to middle relief also,They did really good in those positions, but they need one or two more short relief power pitchers, especially for a setup man, Clippard failed miserably, this is where they were really stung by Mejia's suspension on PED's and Blevins twice fractured wrist. If the Mets can get back to Fmailia/Mejia as setup and closer, or vice versa..problem solved. They get Zack Wheeler back next year from Tommy John, so they have a five man rotation for starting pitching or go to four man and have Zack as a middle relief (setup) while he recuperates, but they should be extremely dominant in starting pitching. They need to replace Murphy with a better glove and someone who can hit and steal (perhaps Herrera, who maybe ready full time now). Tejada (2nd) will be back next year to cover second with Flores a backup and hopefully Flores can improve his hitting. Hopefully Wright will stay healthy..I really think his lack of performance was due to him being out 90 % of the year. They have Granderson who was the only consistent hitter all postseason..he's just like most of those Royals hitters but with power also. And they have Conforto..a rookie called up this year.He's a special kid with some real potential (he's a seattle area native), who hit two home runs in the world series back to back and can hit anywhere. The catcher D'Arnaud has potential to consistently hit if he can stay healthy, he missed half the season from a hit on the wrist injury. He needs to practice more on his throw to second also. The Mets weren't planning on being a contender this year but because the Nationals never got anywhere, they went for it mid season and made those timely trades. I think Familia will get even better and learn from the blown saves..his first year as the Mets closer was incredible, really great splitter and sinker. I think his immaturity as a closer did him in mentally against the Royals. Royals play the mental game really well as well as the physical. Let's hope they make some crucial adjustments in the offseason and when they get into spring training they focus more on being patient on making contact with the ball. They don't need to be as potent as the Royals , they just need a little more kick so they take more advantage of runners in scoring position, they lost a lot of low scoring tight games this year. Two of those games in the WS could have been won had they scored one more run in regular play. Nothing like a World Series to really bring your weaknesses to a forefront


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 26, 2016)

Mets doing it again..this time with offense, defense and pitching..picking up Walker, Cabrera and resigning Cespedes has paid off so far


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2016)

I heard they are winning again. let's hope.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 27, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I heard they are winning again. let's hope.



they hit 23 home runs on their nine game away stand...they got power and clutch hitting now...they are as well balanced as the 86 mets...but yeah, its baseball so, always ups and downs


----------



## AdamD (Sep 5, 2016)

Here we go again! Three way foot race for the NL wild card spots... :viking:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 6, 2016)

It's all coming together


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 1, 2016)

There ya Go....Mets host Giants on Wednesday...Syndergaard pitching against Baumgarner


----------



## Wendy (Oct 10, 2016)

Sorry about the Mets.....Go Jays Go!!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 10, 2016)

Jays look good

I am betting it will be the cubs and jays in the WS


----------



## Wendy (Oct 12, 2016)

They've really come together lately but I just hope they can learn to play small ball or they might be done sooner than later. Fingers crossed!


----------



## John M (Oct 12, 2016)

Wendy..."small ball"? Can you explain, please? Thx.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 12, 2016)

Bunting the ball/ simple base hits/ sacrifice flies......anything to advance a runner. They tend to swing out of their boots trying for a home run every time up.....doesn't work a lot of the time and they strike out instead of advancing a runner.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 12, 2016)

Wendy said:


> Bunting the ball/ simple base hits/ sacrifice flies......anything to advance a runner. They tend to swing out of their boots trying for a home run every time up.....doesn't work a lot of the time and they strike out instead of advancing a runner.



that was the Mets downfall


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 14, 2017)

Mets on a tear...with home runs , pitching, and just good all around defense and offense


----------

